# My own apparel brand???



## dxgirly (Apr 18, 2011)

So I've been lax in the creativity department for years, but art is slowly creeping back up on me, and I decided, just for fun, to create my own indie clothing brand partnered with Spreadshirt. Right now I'm only doing prints aimed at the young 20's - and teenage crowd. I like cutesy girly stuff, and my designs are inspired by japanese culture, the indie/punk/lolita scene, and even makeup! I just started this last week, so there isn't too too much to look at right now, but I'm really trying to refine my skills and improve the quality of my designs. So if my style is your kind of style, would you mind taking a peek and then posting some feedback as to what you think? I'm really trying to get my brand's name out there and viewed by more people. Oh and take a moment to like my page on facebook? I'm doing a fee tee giveaway at 100 likes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*check out my website to my store in my signature! *

  	Also, if there's anyone else doing something similar to this, feel free to post links in here. I'd love to talk to other designers!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2011)

oh these are really cute! i like the lippie lover and the cookies and milk design!  congratulations on your new buisness!


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Lou!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats on your business dxgirly! Love the tee's - there so cute


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 20, 2011)

congrats dear! the tees are simply adorable!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 20, 2011)

Cute tees....


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! ^_______^


----------

